# الاحلام بقلم القديـــس البابا شنوده الثالث



## النهيسى (31 مارس 2012)

*






 الاحلام بقلم القديـــس البابا شنوده الثالث
 1-هناك أحلام من الله
 مثل الأحلام التى ظهرت ليوسف النجار ، و للمجوس ، قيل له فى حلم أن يأخذ   الطفل و أمه و يمضى إلى مصر 0 و قيل لهم فى حلم أن يرجعوا من طريق آخر 0 و   كذلك الأحلام التى رآها أو التى فسرها يوسف الصديق أو دانيال النبى : و   كلها أحلام موجهة ، أو منبئة بشئ يحدث فى المستقبل

 2-و هناك أحلام من الشياطين : 
 ... يخدعون بها الإنسان و يضللونه ، ليسير فى طريق خاطئ أو يزعجونه بأحلام   معينة 0 و قد ورد فصل طويل فى بستان الرهبان عن أمثال هذه الأحلام

 3-و هناك أحلام من ترسيبات العقل الباطن : 
 فكل ما تراه ، و ما تسمعه ، و ما تقرؤه ، و ما تجمعه الحواس من كافة   المصادر ، و ما يجمعه الفكر 00 كل ذلك يترسب فى عقلك الباطن ، و يختزن هناك   00 و يخرج و لو بعد سنوات ، فى هيئة أفكار أو ظنون و أحلام
 و هذا وضع طبيعى جداً
 و قد يخرج هذا الرصيد من عقلك الباطن ، صور متغيرة 00 قد تختلف الأسماء ،   أو الأزمنة ، أو الأماكن ، أو بعض التفاصيل ، و لكنها تقدم معنى راسخاً فى   داخلك ، كان يكمن كشريط تسجيل

 4-و هناك أحلام هى انعكاس لوضع جسدى : 
 كإنسان نام و هو مرهق ، يدق إلى جواره جرس منبه ليوقظه ، و هو لا يريد الإستيقاظ ، فيحلم بأنه جالس إلى جوار تليفون ، جرسه يدق
 و الإنسان الحكيم لا يسمح للأحلام بأن تقوده
 و لا يصدق كل حلم ، و لا يعتبر كل حلم صادراً من الله 0 لأنه لو عرفت   الشياطين بأنه يصدق الأحلام ، تظهر له فى أحلام كاذبة ، لكى تضلله
 و الأحلام الشريرة لها أسباب كثيرة
 بعضها جسدى ، و بعضها نفسى ، و بعضها حروب من الشياطين 0 و منه الأفضل أن   الإنسان لا يعاود التفكير فيها حينما يستيقظ ، لئلا يكون تفكيره هذا سبباً   فى تثبيتها ، و فى أحلام أخرى   *​


----------



## النهيسى (31 مارس 2012)

*



*​


----------

